# Commuting contains no threads?



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

Is it just me? There are definitively threads in there and some are not read...


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2014)

OK for me.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jun 2014)

I'm good. You'll probably be fine once you've cleared your cache.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm good. You'll probably be fine once you've cleared your cache.


I have - no difference. Even restarted the machine but again no difference. Oh well, its not as though much happens in that forum anyway


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jun 2014)

We're all in there talking about you at the moment... :-)


----------



## summerdays (27 Jun 2014)

Looks ok to me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> We're all in there talking about you at the moment... :-)


no doubt along the lines that she claims she commutes but does not have a paid job


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

and now it is talking to me again... or is it about me?







Odd... clearly my laptop and I are going to have to have words when I am bored stiff at some point. Too much planning to do at the moment for my holiday tour and then we shall be having words!


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2014)

It's just happened to me in SCP - I've just ignored the two most recent threads. Is this a side-effect?


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2014)

Call yourself an IT engineer!


----------



## Hover Fly (5 Jul 2014)

srw said:


> It's just happened to me in SCP - I've just ignored the two most recent threads. Is this a side-effect?


Yes, it showed something about Summertime cycling being dangerous as most recent, so I set ignore thread on that and now I see "Contains no messages".


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2014)

Hover Fly said:


> Yes, it showed something about Summertime cycling being dangerous as most recent, so I set ignore thread on that and now I see "Contains no messages".



This display shows the latest thread - if you're ignoring that thread the system is probably defaulting to "no messages" behaviour and responding as such. I'll report it to the add-on author.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2014)

Shaun said:


> This display shows the latest thread - if you're ignoring that thread the system is probably defaulting to "no messages" behaviour and responding as such. I'll report it to the add-on author.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


While you're about it, at the moment the forum view shows the forum name in bold in the same situation even if the only unread threads are the ignored ones. Unbolded might be more helpful.


----------

